# Bosch RA 1171 Routing Table



## Evelinda (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought the table at lowes, the routers I have dont fit the mounting plate. I have a bosch B1450 (plunge) and a black and decker 9A. Have been online trtrying to find the adapter for the base of mine and the one listed in the manual part # is RA1186, I even sent an email to Bosch Tools about locating it as they did not have it in their catalog. What can I do, other than buying another router. Maybe just return it to the store.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Evelinda

It's no big deal to mount your router to the table and it's easy and quick job.

Remove your base plate from your router get out the masking tape and with care line up the center holes on both once you have it set tape it in place then drill out the mounting holes then remove the tape and get your counter sink bit out and counter sink the holes then put the router base plate back in the box the router came in and mount your router to the table..


=============


Evelinda said:


> I bought the table at lowes, the routers I have dont fit the mounting plate. I have a bosch B1450 (plunge) and a black and decker 9A. Have been online trtrying to find the adapter for the base of mine and the one listed in the manual part # is RA1186, I even sent an email to Bosch Tools about locating it as they did not have it in their catalog. What can I do, other than buying another router. Maybe just return it to the store.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Evelinda. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Evelinda (Oct 11, 2008)

*thanx for the info BJ*, I will try it, that is alot cheaper than a new router, I already had my eyes on a Makita. But maybe for Christmas


----------



## Evelinda (Oct 11, 2008)

DR ZOOK, 

you are most gracious, sir. appreciate all welcomes

Evelinda


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Evelinda, welcome to the forum, I hope you haven't created a precedent by calling Doctor Zook Sir, we may all have to show him that sort of respect in the future! He has a very big barn with quite a wide door opening and I hope he will still be able to get his swollen head through it!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Thank you Evelinda.*

No problem Harry. It's a 20 footer. Evelinda is just being respectful to her elders, as I should you, but then you're just Harry.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Harry:

Isn't it just common courtesy to call all Doctors either Sir or Madam? 

Respectfully yours,
Cassandra


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You are so right, however, if you knew Dave as I know Dave, you would understand.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well Dave certainly isn't a madam!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Cassandra said:


> Hi Harry:
> 
> Isn't it just common courtesy to call all Doctors either Sir or Madam?
> 
> ...


And, I'm am not a real Doctor.
Mike, you got most of the letter right. It's not madam, it's madman!!!!


----------



## Evelinda (Oct 11, 2008)

Good day to all,

just to let you know that I have not had time to get to the router still working on some wiring at my uncles place, he gets married at the end of the month and he has alot to do to prepare. Although I'd like BJ to answer me this how do I find an empty spot to drill holes it already has lots of holes and well I wont know till I try just wanted to say hi to everyone before I take off again. Today I am rewiring the outside lights, I think that they have more outside lights than the North Pole at Christmas.

Things can always be worse,
so put a smile on and pass it on
Evelinda


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Evelinda

You should see one of my plates it has more holes in that you count on both hands and your feet ,I can mount 6 diff. brand names of routers to it.

Some of the holes can be used for more than one router that's a big key.

So to say you may not need to drill a full set of holes to mount the router in place, it just may take one or two more holes to get it done.

=====




Evelinda said:


> Good day to all,
> 
> just to let you know that I have not had time to get to the router still working on some wiring at my uncles place, he gets married at the end of the month and he has alot to do to prepare. Although I'd like BJ to answer me this how do I find an empty spot to drill holes it already has lots of holes and well I wont know till I try just wanted to say hi to everyone before I take off again. Today I am rewiring the outside lights, I think that they have more outside lights than the North Pole at Christmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evelinda (Oct 11, 2008)

BJ 
just to let you know before I tackled the holes on the base plate of my new Bosch RA1171, I looked at it compared the holes many times. I did not want to drill and ruin my new table before I had the chance to use it so I went back to my stash of accessories and had some plates and adapters for using the bushings and then I found one that had the precise holes needed for the router and the table base. so I fitted them together. well this past week was kinda hectic but I managed to make a table for it unfortunately I also realized that I was running out of space for tables and I had an 8 foot table that I use with the large table saw for cutting large sheets and decided that that was overkill so I cut the table in two. well to make a long story short I have used my table to make several small projects that had been on hold. Now I have to put some small wheels on the table to make it portable enough when not in use. Got to try to get employed this week as funds are running low. So you all have a great day and thanks for all tha help on this matter.


----------

